# Southern California Breeder



## curls123 (Jul 20, 2008)

Good evening,
I am new to the forum. I am looking to add a female maltese puppy to my family. I have exhausted the rescue search in my area and have not had luck with contacting breeders on the AKC breeders page. I tried to pull up the AMA breeder page but get highjacked to a YaHoo page! Anybody have a reference for a breeder in the Palm Springs area? I feel funny asking for a reputable breeder because I certainly don't want an unreputable sleezeball!

How rude, I haven't introduced myself, so sorry. I am Tami. I have been married for 25 years (to the same guy even). We have two boys, 19 and 15. My husband stays home and I work for the local Office of Education. 

Feel free to email me. I really appreciate any feedback.
curls


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Hi Tami.


Have you tried Petfinder? http://www.petfinder.com/search/search.cgi...2C+CA&name=
I did not do a count , but using Palm Springs, CA as the location, I am finding over 50 young Maltese in that part of the country.

Then at North Central Maltese Rescue there is Winter or Nema & Nala, all in Fullerton http://malteserescue.homestead.com/AvailabledDogs.html


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (curls123 @ Jul 21 2008, 07:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=609076


> Good evening,
> I am new to the forum. I am looking to add a female maltese puppy to my family. I have exhausted the rescue search in my area and have not had luck with contacting breeders on the AKC breeders page. I tried to pull up the AMA breeder page but get highjacked to a YaHoo page! Anybody have a reference for a breeder in the Palm Springs area? I feel funny asking for a reputable breeder because I certainly don't want an unreputable sleezeball!
> 
> How rude, I haven't introduced myself, so sorry. I am Tami. I have been married for 25 years (to the same guy even). We have two boys, 19 and 15. My husband stays home and I work for the local Office of Education.
> ...


Hi Tami, Welcome!
The list of members on AMA is a PDF file but I copied the URL see if this works....2008 Breeders List .
All good Maltese breeders are not necessarily members of AMA, so there may be others in CA. I don't have any recommendations for you in your area. If you don't find what (who) you are looking for there, don't rule out going further. Most breeders will have a way to get a puppy to you, or maybe you would decide to drive further or fly and pick up a puppy. I tried to stay in my area but eventually found my forever baby further away. Breeders you talk to could refer you to others if they don't have puppies available, so don't forget to ask if they know someone. That is how I found Shoni.

Happy hunting!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Stewie's breeder has 2 female puppies that are 6 weeks old right now, I will PM you her info. They won't be leaving her until they are at least 12 weeks old though.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (curls123 @ Jul 21 2008, 10:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=609076


> Good evening,
> I am new to the forum. I am looking to add a female maltese puppy to my family. I have exhausted the rescue search in my area.[/B]



I don't understand what you mean by "exhausted the rescue search in my area". 

If your original intent was for a rescue, then what happened? I'm just curious, as
I am involved in rescue, and So Cal has soooo many in shelters, and rescue organizations.

Once again, I am just curious.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:welcome1: HOPE YOU FIND A PUPPY REAL SOON.


----------



## curls123 (Jul 20, 2008)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 21 2008, 07:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=609086


> Hi Tami.
> 
> 
> Have you tried Petfinder? http://www.petfinder.com/search/search.cgi...2C+CA&name=I%20did%20not%20do%20a%20count%20,%20but%20using%20Palm%20Springs,%20CA%20as%20the%20location,%20I%20am%20finding%20over%2050%20young%20Maltese%20in%20that%20part%20of%20the%20country.Then%20at%20North%20Central%20Maltese%20Rescue%20there%20is%20Winter%20or%20Nema%20&%20Nala,%20all%20in%20Fullerton%20%20http://malteserescue.homestead.com/AvailabledDogs.html[/B]


Thanks for the reply (and doing the search). I started with Maltese rescue and then petfinder. I can't adopt two right now, so Nemo and Nala were not an option, though I thought them quite lovely. Shayna in Beverly Hills would be my first choice, but BillFoundation makes it very difficult to adopt a dog from. I will go into that a little more in a different reply. All the others were either males or seniors. The family discussed this dog adoption and a young/puppy female was the majority vote. We do best when we stick to the majority rules thing.
Thanks again,
Tami


----------



## curls123 (Jul 20, 2008)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 21 2008, 07:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=609100


> QUOTE (curls123 @ Jul 21 2008, 07:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=609076





> Good evening,
> I am new to the forum. I am looking to add a female maltese puppy to my family. I have exhausted the rescue search in my area and have not had luck with contacting breeders on the AKC breeders page. I tried to pull up the AMA breeder page but get highjacked to a YaHoo page! Anybody have a reference for a breeder in the Palm Springs area? I feel funny asking for a reputable breeder because I certainly don't want an unreputable sleezeball!
> 
> How rude, I haven't introduced myself, so sorry. I am Tami. I have been married for 25 years (to the same guy even). We have two boys, 19 and 15. My husband stays home and I work for the local Office of Education.
> ...


Hi Tami, Welcome!
The list of members on AMA is a PDF file but I copied the URL see if this works....2008 Breeders List .
All good Maltese breeders are not necessarily members of AMA, so there may be others in CA. I don't have any recommendations for you in your area. If you don't find what (who) you are looking for there, don't rule out going further. Most breeders will have a way to get a puppy to you, or maybe you would decide to drive further or fly and pick up a puppy. I tried to stay in my area but eventually found my forever baby further away. Breeders you talk to could refer you to others if they don't have puppies available, so don't forget to ask if they know someone. That is how I found Shoni.

Happy hunting! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks! I copied the link into my favorites. I found one gentleman here in Palm Springs who breeds as a hobby. Three dogs and one litter each per year, so two to three litters per year. Probably won't go further unless I can get references and much more info before a female becomes available. I can go to San Diego or Lancaster area. I want to stay away from Los Angeles!
Your Shoni looks very happy. I like the dog smile.


----------



## curls123 (Jul 20, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 21 2008, 09:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=609187


> QUOTE (curls123 @ Jul 21 2008, 10:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=609076





> Good evening,
> I am new to the forum. I am looking to add a female maltese puppy to my family. I have exhausted the rescue search in my area.[/B]



I don't understand what you mean by "exhausted the rescue search in my area". 

If your original intent was for a rescue, then what happened? I'm just curious, as
I am involved in rescue, and So Cal has soooo many in shelters, and rescue organizations.

Once again, I am just curious.
[/B][/QUOTE]

My original intent in all pet adoptions is to go rescue first. Several years ago my family was looking to adopt and went to the local shelter in Woodland Hills. The lady there practically threw us out of the office because we brought a child under 12. No questions about our current pet situation, home life, experience with dogs. Nope. For the next year, I drove by that shelter every Saturday and saw the dog we had fallen in love with sit and stare out of the chain linked fence(an Aussie). We moved, but I still see that dog in my mind. We would have given it a wonderful home with plenty of room to run. The next time I attempted to rescue, there were more hoops to jump through then we had to go through to adopt our children. I started out this time telling my self I was not going to drive all around the State; local to San Diega/Orange/Lancaster only.This time it was harder then becoming foster parents. I gave up. I just gave up. I came away feeling like a criminal that has to prove their innocence before being graced with the chance to adopt a dog. Now, this is just my experience. I do not, for a moment believe that there are not wonderful organizations filled with kind and caring people. I understand how careful one must be to make sure a hurting dog has a second chance in the best environment possible, but sometimes it becomes so prohibited that the animals are not placed and opportunities that are less then perfect, but still wonderful. are missed. Or the purebred dog is held prisoner for its resale value so more money can go to rescue more dogs all in the guise of a "mandatory donation". Again, this is my experience, not a representation of anyone else's. I am not trying to offend or degrade all of the folks who open their heart and souls to give animals a second chance. I hope to someday be a foster parent for a local rescue after we no longer care for human infants! 
I am stepping of my soap box now and meekly sneaking off to the corner. 
Tami


----------

